# Baby sulcata not eating



## Abberzoo

So, my baby sulcata is very lethargic and has not eaten for at least 4 days. I have him at an 80-100 degree heat gradient, humidity is good, 14 hrs of UVB, and am soaking him for 40 mins-1 hr every day. I have a vet appointment for Monday, but is there anything I can do for him until then? Can I force feed him?

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## Laura

how long have you had him, what is the diet consist of? Age? Calcium? what type of bulb? Does the water get cold when you soak? 
you can try to babyfood added to the water for soaking, or liquid bird vitamins and liquid calcium.


----------



## wellington

First off WELCOME. Now can you tell us about his set up. Substrate, humidity level, type of UVB bulb, night time temps, food your feeding. Is he eating? Anything you can think of to better help us help you. If he is not eating at all, others have done baby food soaks. They use human carrot baby food and mix 50/50 with the soaking water and soak them in that. Make sure his soak water any time you soak him is approx. 95 degrees, must be warm soaks.. In the mean time, also keep him warm at all times. Others should be coming on soon to also give suggestions.


----------



## Abberzoo

UVB bulb is a Zoo Med reptisun 5.0 UVB.
Substrate is a combo of potting soil, sand, coconut coir, and a little Timothy hay. I don't have a humidity gauge, but I soak down the substrate daily. I use a heat lamp over his soaking tub to keep the water warm. I also have been spraying some liquid reptile vitamins in the soaking water. Feeding spring mix with the occasional hollyhock or geranium leaves. Dusted with calcium.


----------



## ascott

I think at this point your tortoise is showing signs of MBD....according to your prior posts sharing that his shell has become soft to the touch and now not eating....I would have suggested the 10.0 long tube uvb at a distance of 8-10 inches from where your tortoise could obtain the rays.....however...at this point dear you need to bump the uvb exposure right away...I would suggest getting a MVB and setting that up if you do not have access to direct natural sun....I do suggest that you also do the babyfood soaks as previously suggested....all foods you are offering should be high in calcium right now....and adding calcium to his food will only be beneficial with the uvb rays....in your other post you said you have had him about five months? Did you get him as a hatchling?

Also...potting soil is part of your substrate along with sand? Is the potting soil organic fertilizer free? Sand can be a poor substrate especially for a baby...I would suggest to change him to clean yard dirt and mix with coco coir.....these are simply things I would do...


----------



## Abberzoo

I am currently soaking him in the baby food mixture and he seems a little more alert.
What is MVB?
I assume he was a hatchling when I got him... The pet store didn't have much info on him! 
The soil is organic and there is only a small amount of sand mixed in.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Abberzoo said:


> I am currently soaking him in the baby food mixture and he seems a little more alert.
> What is MVB?
> I assume he was a hatchling when I got him... The pet store didn't have much info on him!
> The soil is organic and there is only a small amount of sand mixed in.



MBD-Stands for Metabolic Bone Disease 
Its when you tortoise isn't getting enough either Vitamin D to process calcium to make his bones strong or not enough calcium to make his bones strong. Vitamin D comes from either supplements or UVB and calcium comes from the diet and supplements. You need to start giving him lots of calcium and UVB to get his shell hard again


----------



## Abberzoo

I know what MBD is.
I was wondering what the MVD was that ascott had suggested I get?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Abberzoo said:


> I know what MBD is.
> I was wondering what the MVD was that ascott had suggested I get?



Mercury Vapor Bulb. Zoo Med Powersuns


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Are you using one of those coil or spiral bulbs?


----------



## Abberzoo

What is the difference between the UVB and the MVB?
No spiral bulbs, it is a tube light.
I was able to get him to eat al little banana mixed with zoomed grasslands pellet!


----------



## ascott

I apologize, I did not spell out what I was referring to.... 

A MVB is a Mercury Vapor Bulb, essentially it is a heat/uva/uvb all in one spotlight shaped bulb....the uva/uvb are generally a more intense/strong version of the long tube uvb....

Normally my personal preference is a long tube uvb along with a basking heat lamp that includes uva....however, these long tube bulbs need to be replaced around every 5 to 6 months at the longest but they are easier on a young tortoise eyes as well as the tortoise has the choice to move from the uvb exposure into the heat zone and not be forced to continue to be exposed to the uvb simply to be able to bask. If for some reason though that the light was not set close enough or if the bulb lost its effectiveness and not replaced on schedule then the tortoise can suffer....

Therefore, I have offered my opinion that if you are not able to get the little one out into the natural sun everyday...then you would want to invest in the purchase of a MVB...I would use the bulb as an addition to the set up you have now (making sure of course that the long tube uvb you have has been replaced and check to make sure that the height of the bulb is correct) as well as be sure to offer food that are high in calcium.

I am happy to hear that the soaks are perking him up a bit....keep going and I hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Tom

See if any of this sounds like your baby:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hatchling-Failure-Syndrome#axzz1k6aWT8ki

Never give up. Many of them make it.


----------

